
LEDE: a fork of OpenWRT, aiming for an open governance model - jedisct1
https://lede-project.org/
======
sctb
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11624374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11624374)

------
yuvadam
Some of the names involved with LEDE are high-profile OpenWrt developers. This
might be a significant forking event in the OpenWrt community.

------
zimbatm
FreeWRT was another fork of OpenWRT with the same motivation of allowing a
more open governance model. I think the project died now.

~~~
metafex
Same as LibreWRT or LibreCMC as it was called later (blob-free variant of
OpenWRT).

